# Skulltaker on Chariot. Pics? ideas?



## Mysticaria (Oct 14, 2008)

So I've been working on a Chaos Daemons army for WHFB and I decided that I really like Skulltaker. I noticed that the current book gives lots of good options for Skulltaker, like riding a Jugernaut or chariot, but GW doesn't make any models for it. So, I've been looking around to see if anyone has any examples of a well done Skulltaker conversion using any of the mount options.

I've been working on my Skulltaker on Chariot conversion, but its going to be a couple days until I can get to my camera. In the meantime, does anyone have any pics, links, or ideas on a project like this?

For reference on my painting style, here are some pics of a few of the other models that will accompany him for battle. Some were WIP, but they are what I have on the computer now. The photos depict a Lord of Change, a Herald of Tzeentch with winged horror, and all my recent stuff that looks really bad due to the wood table and really ugly yellow lighting. Anyway, its only for reference and I really do plan to get some nice pics of the Skulltaker project.





























-Myst


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Games Workshop made a Chariot during the Storm of chaos using an overturned Steam Tank hull.









How to make


----------



## Mysticaria (Oct 14, 2008)

Some pictures of the skulltaker model I came up with. I got the really old undead chariot and did some simple conversion work. Comments and critiques are welcome.

-Myst


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Really nice model and a good choice in using the skeleton chariot, the yoke is just about perfect. I think the chariot body is a bit small though and could have done with beefed up wheels and big bony spines to make a larger rim.

However... it really does look great and i'm sure is a good talking point on the battlefield. :grin: +rep for inventiveness and good choice of chariot


----------

